
Just as surely as (a+b) = (b+a),  mathematicians love their blackboards - ColinWright
http://www.concordmonitor.com/x-6888872
======
jonsen
Oh I miss the times I were an executive blackboarder. Blackboards made of
glass were the best. Glass roughened on the writing side, and painted dark
green on the backside. The depth of the glass made your writings cast a shadow
which gave your writing a pleasing organic expression.

